# Free Scout



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I mentioned a bit ago that I had a Scout I was going to give away. Well the time has come.

The Scout is an orange one and it is still in its package.

You don't have to make anything or do anything other than just tell me you're in.

So, these are the rules: Tell me you're in and sometime within the nest few days I will pull a name out of bucket and I'll send it off.

Good luck.

winnie


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm so totaly in, thank you


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the chance Winnie! Count me in for sure


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Im all in! Thanks winnie!


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for the giveaway!! I am in.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

I am in!

Thanks Winnie


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

MOST kind of you, Winnie!!! You have my admiration for being so generous. Do NOT count me in ... just wanted to say thanks to you for having such a giving spirit.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm in thanks


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm in, thank you for being generous! When I start making money I will do several draws based on how many years I've been on.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

IM IN FOR SURE , HOPEFULLY I WIN


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm in, thanks Winnie.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Then I'm in and thank your for your generosity.


----------



## xe0n (May 19, 2014)

Im in


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I think it is about time I took a shot at one. I'm in and thanx for the chance!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm in !


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Im in!

Thank u Winnie!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I am in. Thanks


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

very generous of you! I'm in.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks. I'm in.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm in, thank you!!


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you&#8230;..I'm In! LBH2


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks Winnie! I'm in all the way...

Dennis


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Great. Keep them coming.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Very generous of you Winnie. Everybody should have a Scout in they're collection. Please don't count me in on this one. I just wanted to take a second to give a shout out to the Scout. I love mine.


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

The Generosity of The Members on SSF never ceases to lmpress me

Many Thanks, Im In.


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

i'm in


----------



## klipsch (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm In! I love that Orange! Thanks for the contest... :thumbsup:


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

With all the generosity on this forum, I figure I have to win sometime. Thanks Winnie. I'm in!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Im all in! Thanks Sir!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Winnie, your generosity is amazing! Thank you for another great giveaway. Please do not count me in.

Todd


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm in! If I don't have enough post to be eligible that's okay. This is still very generous contest.


----------



## Daddy-O (May 10, 2014)

I'm in. Thank you for doing something this nice.
Roger


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am in thank you for he chance.


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm in thanks


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm in! Good luck all.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

In in thanks!


----------



## kyogen (Oct 22, 2012)

sweet!

thats very nice of you, i'm in.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Very generous of you winnie. I'm in!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I am in. Thanks for the generosity!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

how nice is this pleas don`t count me in just wanted to say hi and thanks for the give a way

cheers


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

I´m in too.......Thanks mate :bowdown:


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm In.

Thanks.


----------



## KineticEnergy (May 11, 2014)

How generous, I'm in. Thank you.


----------



## blackburn (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm in... ;-)


----------



## bmlodge (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm amazed at this forum. It's one of the most helpful, kindest giving forums I've come across. A proper community. I feel like I know everyone here so well. *DON'T COUNT ME IN WINNIE*. Already have a couple of scouts. Who ever wins it will be lucky as they're great slingshots.

B


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm in.

Thanks for the oppertunity.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

I'M IN!

Thank you very much for the giveaway!


----------



## PUNISHER (Sep 21, 2012)

I am in.

Thanks.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

im in


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm in, Thanks for the opportunity to win such a generous give-away.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm gagging for a scout but shipping from Simpleshot just seems more than it should.

Thanks for the giveaway, I'm definitely in!


----------



## 1ftp (Mar 3, 2014)

Im in if I may


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A Scout would be really cool, i'm in !! thanks for the chance to win one Winnie :thumbsup:


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

well heck, i'm in, Thanks for the chance!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks Winnie, I'm in!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I would love for you to enter me. Its such a wonderful example of kindness in giving. Thankyou.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm counting 49 so far. This time I'm being smart and writing the names as we go.

The Scout is a great slingshot. I bought 10 to give away as Christmas presents in 2012 and I've had a couple left over since. I still think it's about the over-all best commercial slingshot available. Nathan did an awesome job when he designed it.

winnie


----------



## vwgerald (Aug 29, 2013)

Im in!!!! Thank you for the generous offer!!!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

Im in, thank you for the chance!


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Im defiantly im  cheers for the great giveaway

-Epic


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Defiantly in Epic? You are showing "bold disobedience" and "open resistance?" You are showing resistance by entering? I'm just kidding around.

Marnix


----------



## Twigs (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm in, thank you!


----------



## MiracleWorker (Jan 25, 2014)

im in


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm in :wave:


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm in

Thanks so much orange, my favorite color!


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm in, and thanks so much for the generosity!


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Thnx Winnie, i'm in ! Unless it's to late.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the chance. I'm in!


----------



## Atlatlista (Feb 1, 2013)

Slingshooters are some of the most generous people I've ever come across. I'm in!


----------



## Goham (Mar 29, 2014)

Im In.Thanks!!


----------



## Vaughngoesham (Mar 29, 2014)

Scratch the goham one. I had problems when i first made an account and ended up making two i couldnt remember the password at the time and made this one and this is the one i use now....goofy how i just remembered it now.... anyway sorry about that! This is the one not that one! sorry and thanks again im in!!!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I like my lime green scout, but I AM IN THANK YOU FOR THE CHANCE, GL ALL.
Ill gift it someone from my family if I get picked.

Rafffffffleeeeee.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, I'm going to close it down and draw in the next hour or two. I'm counting 63 entries so far.

winnie


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Good luck all.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Charles said:


> MOST kind of you, Winnie!!! You have my admiration for being so generous. Do NOT count me in ... just wanted to say thanks to you for having such a giving spirit.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


I second.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I had one of my staff draw a name and the winner is: RESET

So, reset, if you will send my your particulars I will send off your new Orange Scout.

Congratulations.

winnie


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Gratz!


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Congratulations reset!!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Congratulations reset


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Congratulations Reset! Way to go!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Could not have gone to a nicer guy! Congrats reset and thank you for the chance winnie. Very generous of you!
Be well,
SF


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Great win, have fun with her 

-Epic


----------



## Daddy-O (May 10, 2014)

Thanks for doing this Winnie. Congratulations reset!
Roger


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

congrats reset!!! :naughty: Thanks for the chance Winnie!! :looney:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Yay! Reset! Thanx again Winnie!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow. I just walk in the door and i got PM's saying i won that beauty lil Scout.

I wasnt even going to put my name in but i really have been thinking on getting one and my wife would really like to try one before pulling the pin to get one herself. So i thought what the heck couldnt hurt. Cant win if you dont try.

Ok so now the suspense starts waiting for the mail.

Winnie again thanks so much for the wonderful give away. It will be rode hard and put away wet i promise that. lol.

And thanks all for the congrats and PM's guys.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Congratulations Reset and thank you Winnie for the opportunity to have won this most generous give away.


----------



## Themexicanshooter (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm in sir


----------



## gwatch (Apr 27, 2014)

I am all in! Thanks.


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Congratulations Reset


----------



## Underachiever (Oct 17, 2013)

BlackBob said:


> Congratulations Reset and thank you Winnie for the opportunity to have won this most generous give away.


I´ll second that!


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Well, sorry gwatch and Themexican shooter, but it's already over.


----------



## klipsch (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for your generousity winnie and congratulations reflex :thumbsup:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

THIS FORUM ROCKS !


----------



## keithdighton (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm in!


----------

